
C++ Function tracing with LTTNG - tariktheturk
http://concord.io/posts/function_tracing
======
fanatoly
Super neat. How closely does this mirror Zipkin/Dapper?

~~~
agallego
Zipkin/Dapper is more for RPC tracing, not for low overhead function level
tracing.

We actually output zipkin traces to a kafka topic of your choice for network
level tracing as well.

This is more for debugging the c++ core.

------
adev3k
Great post seems pretty useful.

